# Elk hoof rot



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

Well, this has nothing to do with goats since they weren't along on the trip, but thought you all might be interested. This is a picture of hoof rot in the elk I harvested last week. It was a big, healthy animal otherwise and the sample of the meat was tasty A lot of the elk in our area are affected by this, but this is the first we have harvested with hoof rot.
View attachment 1777


----------



## Charlie Horse (Dec 16, 2012)

Its so bad that I dont quite know what I'm looking at. The horror!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

wow, thats a nasty case of it for sure...

OH and grats on the elk!


----------

